# Crown's Summer Run (Deca-Drol + Cyanostane)



## ckcrown84 (May 16, 2012)

alright everyone, I am jumping back on and prepping for the summer time. I need to hone my diet in, we will see how that goes! soon i will be out of the college house and living the big boy life, so grocery shopping and eating healthier will be a bit easier--or so I hope!

*cycle layout:

Cyanostane rx 4caps / day (2am , 2pwo)
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Cyanostane Rx

Deca-Drol max 6 caps /day (2am, 2 noonish, 2 pwo)
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Deca-Drol Max

Advanced cycle support 4 caps /day (2am, 2pm)
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support

Sust 350 (1.5ml mon / thursday) 525mg twice a week. 

Aromasin .4ml 3x a week

started: two days ago.

note: the dosages I am running are NOT recommended for most people, especially not for beginners.

What I am missing: Tren...*


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday BICEPS

Preacher curl: 75lbs
4 sets of 15 reps

Preacher 21's: 55lbs
2 sets of 21's

Seated half curl (sit down, bring the weight down to your legs, then back up--dont bounce off your thighs!)
50lbs 2 sets
25 reps
26 reps

Reverse curl (these were hurting my biceps a bit, so I took it easy)
30lbs - 10
50ls  - 7
30lbs - 14
50lbs - 7

Machine standing single arm curl (bring weight to the forehead, the handle would be in the top position)
12.5lbs - 20
22.5lbs - 20
22.5lbs - 15


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 22, 2012)

Took a little break mid run, had to my body was aching. Unfortunately during that break my diet was complete SHIT. I really need to focus on this. I graduate in 3 weeks and will be able to hone that diet in a lot more. But, today after working out today wen't grocery shopping and got some stuff for oatmeal, tuna salad, salmon bagels, and chicken salads. So this week I will be on point. Will just have to go grocery shopping again sunday.

Anyway, chest routine was a bit rough today but it went well. 

Bench
Flat bench:
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 10
315lbs - 10
315lbs - 10
315lbs - 10
295lbs - 5 --- I just died 
295lbs - 6 

Incline Chest (DB)
70lbs - 15
85lbs - 11
70lbs - 17
85lbs - 11

Hammer Strength ISO-Lateral 3 plates (45s) each side
6 reps
5 reps
then 2 plates each side for 13 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 23, 2012)

so far my body hasn't changed much on the deca + cyano but that is MY fault. As I said before my diet has been SHIT the past few weeks.
what I have noticed from this stack so far is insane energy at the gym. I honestly feel like i can do a 20 sets (regardless of having to drop the weight) and most my workouts end because my partners are like god damn son... how much more are we going to do? at this point I don't want to "over-work" so i have been calling it quits. But for my last couple weeks I may say fuck it and just grind away until i am dead.

That being said i am loving this combo, i just have to hone my damn diet in.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 23, 2012)

Power rack rehabilitation deadlifts (3rd hole from bottom) Goal 2-5 secon pause at the top (leaning back) each rep. Next week 2nd hole, week after 1st, and week after that from the ground.

225lbs - 5
315lbs - 4
315lbs - 3
295lbs - 3
275lbs - 4

Preacher Curl 105lbs dropset to  75lbs.
5 reps + 10 reps
5 reps + 10 reps
5 reps + 7 reps
last set used only 75lbs: 17 reps

Reverse Curl
30lbs - 17
50lbs - 8
50lbs -6

took it easy again today.
Tomorrow will up the ante quite a bit


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get into that gym tomorrow!


----------



## littlekev (May 26, 2012)

Looking good bro. I am really considering adding IML new super dmz to my winter blast. Your bench is impressive to me, this past winter i could get a set of ten with 315 but i was not lean lol. Used to do the reverse curls i need to add them back in. Kill it bro!


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 31, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Looking good bro. I am really considering adding IML new super dmz to my winter blast. Your bench is impressive to me, this past winter i could get a set of ten with 315 but i was not lean lol. Used to do the reverse curls i need to add them back in. Kill it bro!



Get it brother. S-DMZ will treat you right!


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 31, 2012)

Great workout today. Lots of lifting...Horse shit and big old rocks for a rock wall. Haha farm work.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 31, 2012)

Great job CK, as always! Solid lifts thats for sure. Keep at it!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 4, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great job CK, as always! Solid lifts thats for sure. Keep at it!



Thanks girl! Working hard. I am kinda slacking until next week. am in middle of exams, graduation, and moving!


----------

